# Sodium Coco Sulphate in the UK



## Abigail Fernandes (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new here so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, so I apologize in advance if not!

I cannot find SCS in the UK unless it comes from the US or Canada. Is there a reason for this?
Is selling  it legal in the UK?

If I get a big order, can I resell it?

Thank you so much in advance!!

Abby


----------



## DillyBee (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi, I'm new here, too, and also in the UK  I bought SCS last month from www.fresholi.co.uk, can't remember how much I paid for it, though, but it wasn't too expensive. I've just checked the site for the price, but it is currently offline for some reason. I've had two orders from them and they have very reasonably priced carrier oils, too (I'm such a geek that I keep a list of best online prices  ). Hope I've been of help.

Not sure if you'll be back to this thread, Abigail, but Fresholi is back online. I've taken a screenshot of the SCS page, with prices. View media item 1243
If Abigail doesn't come back, this may be of use to another UK member


----------

